# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Need suggestion about taking Finasteride

## nmshams

Hi everyone, I am planning to have hair transplantation in next month. I am 30 and MPB of NW3a. I'll be getting married later this year so I'm really concerned about taking Finasteride post surgery. As I've heard it will affect libido and causing lesser erection. Is it's affect permanent or If I stop taking the medicine will it come back to normal? 

On the other hand if I don't take it hair growth would be 15-35% lesser after the surgery. Is there any alternate medicine that has the same result without the side effects? I'm in a great dilemma  :Frown:  . Please guys help me out on this with your feedback.

----------


## 50555

For the vast, vast, vast majority of people (99.99%+), stopping finasteride immediately after noticing side effects should prevent permanent side effects. A lot of people are advised to go on it for 3 months and if they notice any serious side effects persisting after that time frame, they should stop.

----------


## pkipling

Hey man. Did you decide to give the Finasteride a go? And more importantly, how did the transplant go? And even more importantly, what about that wedding?  :Smile: 

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------

